# Filemaker



## 10x10 (19. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Anfrage bekommen. Ein Kunde verwaltet seine Daten mit der Datenbank von Filemaker.

Die Kunden die er dort gespeichert hat, bekommen regelmäßig Newsletter von ihm zugeschickt. Wenn einer dies nicht will, hat mein Kunde momentan nur die Möglichkeit dies händisch in der Datenbank zu einzutragen. Es wäre natürlich viel einfacher, wenn dies automatisiert paßiert, wenn ein Kunde sich vom Newsletter-Versand abmeldet. Nun möchte er, daß ich ihm dazu etwas programmiere.

Ich habe Erfahrung im Umgang mit PHP und SQL-Datenbanken, aber von der Filemaker-Datenbank höre ich zum ersten Mal.

Weiß jemand wie ich dies am Besten löse. Kann ich mit PHP auf die Datenbank zugreifen bzw. welche Möglichkeit hat man um Filemaker-Datensätze zu verändern? Es sollte natürlich online für die Kunden möglich sein sich automatisiert vom Newsletter-Versand ab oder an zu melden.

Hoff es kann mir jemand hier weiterhelfen!


----------



## Nico Graichen (19. Januar 2009)

Hi

Google lieft bei der Suche nach Php und Filemaker das:
http://www.google.de/search?q=php+f...&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## 10x10 (19. Januar 2009)

FileMaker Server Advanced 7
http://www.filemaker.de/products/fmsa_home.html

Publish your database to the web with FileMaker Pro client version
http://www.cafephp.com

FileMaker Pro Web Publishing - FX.php, The php class that allows you to connect to FileMaker via the web
http://www.iviking.org/FX.php/
http://www.fmwebschool.com/filemaker_web.htm
http://www.softinnova.com/softinnova_stuff/public/PHP_FMP_White_Paper_2002.pdf

Lasso Professional Server: The easy way to tie any database to any Web site on any platform
http://www.omnipilot.com/index.html?section=Products/Lasso

FileMaker to MySQL Online Database
http://www.fmpdev.com/fmp2mysql.html


----------

